# Farel Reformed Theological Seminary



## Canadian _Shawn (Apr 17, 2005)

In case anyone was looking for something a little different in terms of Reformed seminaries I would like to suggest going to Farel Reformed Theological Seminary (www.farel.net). 

Its a school in my home town of Montreal (actually just slightly north of here), that's really solid. I can attest to the fact that the professors are solidly Reformed - tending towards the French and Dutch varieties of the tradition. And this is no fly-by-night distance education place. Its a real seminary, with top standards.

PLUS, its some of the lowest tuition in North America, and living in Montreal is super cheap (rent for a room $200CND+, for an apartment: $450CND+), and let me tell you, I have not been to a cooler city. Great music scene, festivals, the BEST food, exciting culture, and a great missions field. The profs are mostly anglophones (english-speaking), and the classes are generally bilingual. They're even accredited now with the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries. 

Anyways, check it out! 

In Him,
Shawn


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I've been interested in knowing more about this school.

Have you attended classes there?

[Edited on 4-17-2005 by daveb]


----------

